# Meet Little Ledgie and TP ..



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

These pictures are shared with permission from Sharon who rescued both Ledgie (pigeon) and TP (starling).

Terry


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

How adorable! Those are two lucky birdies. My rescued starling baby Emmit never made it  Best of luck raising your fids!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Pete,

What a darling bird! I'm so very sorry Emmit didn't make it. If you think you might be likely to get another starling or a sparrow, please visit/join http://www.starlingtalk.com.

Terry


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Hi Terry,
I found that site when searching for info on Emmit. It was very helpful and I would also recommend it to anyone who has a starling. With some luck I won't have any more rescues but I know that's wishfull thinking, but I'm always on the look out and ever vigilant! I've learned the hard way to take pictures of all my rescues just in case they "leave" me. I'm going to light a candle for Emmit on the Broken Wings board.


----------



## relofts (Apr 8, 2004)

Those pictures are absolutely adorable, I am sorry for your loss Pete they are all so precious.

Ellen


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Pete Jasinski said:


> I'm going to light a candle for Emmit on the Broken Wings board.


Thank you, Pete .. that will mean a great deal to Gina. Here's my Starlingtalk avatar for you in full form:

http://www.rims.net/jaws.htm

Jaws chose to go and be a free bird, but I do have a lovely starling named Twinkle ..

Terry


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

Thanks for posting those pics Terry.

Looks like Ledgie was still a Squeaker when that pic was taken.


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Terry Jaws is a beauty! Those pics are precious. I so happy he grew up strong and healthy enough to rejoin hi brothers and sisters. Give Twinkle a big skritch and kiss for me  
Pete


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Mmmmmm .. Breakfast Rolls Are Good!*

TP teaches Ledgie that breakfast rolls are good ..


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Bath Buddies!*


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Bottom's Up!*


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*I Am Beautiful!*


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

According to http://starlingchat.com/forums/ starlings make as lovely pets as pigeons!  The photos are charming!
Suz.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Those pics are so great, Terry.
What an adorable couple
Thank you for sharing them.

Reti


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Looks like those two are partners in crime. A little cinnamon roll for breakfast never hurt  Starlings are incredible talkers too! Take a listen to some of the files They have at http://www.starlingcentral.net/starlingmedia.htm 
I am hoping for a starling to love one day but want one from better circumstances then a rescue.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks Suz and Pete for the additional starling links .. great sites and the sound clips are totally amazing. My Twinkle doesn't talk but can sure squawk with the best of them.

Pete, I'll try to remember your interest in having a starling. There are sometimes starlings in need of a home posted on the Starlingtalk board.

Terry


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

TAWhatley said:


> Thanks Suz and Pete for the additional starling links .. great sites and the sound clips are totally amazing. My Twinkle doesn't talk but can sure squawk with the best of them.
> 
> Pete, I'll try to remember your interest in having a starling. There are sometimes starlings in need of a home posted on the Starlingtalk board.
> Terry


 I couldn't believe my ears when I first heard those clips, they sound eerily human and out of bodied like a ghost  I would love to help a starling in need! I'll have to appease the little lady if I take one in, I've been warned no more birds (unless rescued on the premises) We'll see whats happens.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Pete Jasinski said:


> I would love to help a starling in need! I'll have to appease the little lady if I take one in, I've been warned no more birds (unless rescued on the premises) We'll see whats happens.


Ummmm, Pete .. good news/bad news .. there is a starling in Bronx NYC that will most likely be needing a home. Start working on your lovely lady ..

Terry


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

TAWhatley said:


> Ummmm, Pete .. good news/bad news .. there is a starling in Bronx NYC that will most likely be needing a home. Start working on your lovely lady ..
> 
> Terry


OOOOh boy! This is going to be a challange and a half, I'll see what I can do. I have a bad feeling this isn't going to go my way but who knows. I'm going to keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

" I couldn't believe my ears when I first heard those clips, they sound eerily human and out of bodied like a ghost"


I thought the EXACT same thing when I heard those starling voice clips....sounds like some kind of spirit talking from beyond the grave!!! Eerie but amazing.


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Thanks for sharing..

I have listened to the starlings sing/talk on that site afew years back and it really is quite amazing!
I love starlings and I have a lot coming to my balcony this winter for food, they sing and whistle but my favourite thing is when they go "Weeeeeeeeeeeeee!" It's SO funny!


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

I'm going to have to listen for the WEEEEEEE as I haven't heard them do that before. I have a large family of starlings living in my chimney so I have some subjects to observe closely.


----------



## sharon_46 (Feb 17, 2005)

*Wow....*

Terry,

I am totally impressed, and Lil Ledgie and TP are getting VERY big heads  You told me that you had posted some of the pics, but I never thought they would be so well received.

I'm so glad you directed me to this site, the pigeon specific information is invaluable, just like the starling specific info on Starling Talk.

Thank you all for making my fids feel so welcome....and beware, now that I'm here there will be MORE pics  

Soft Feathers, Sharon, TP and Lil Ledgie


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Welcome Sharon!*

Hi Sharon and welcome to pigeons.com. It's wonderful to have you here!

Hey everybody! Sharon is TP and Ledgie's Mom!

We love pictures, so bring 'em on!

Terry


----------



## Yong (Oct 15, 2003)

Well...I am REALLY late to this party, but I love these pictures, all of them. Pete, even though that little baby had a short time with you, I bet that face made you grin=) Yong


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*Absolutely beautiful!*

Thanks for sharing the great pictures.And yes he is beautiful and I bet he knows it too!


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Welcome Sharon,
This is a great family to have joined everyone is knowledgeable and compassionate! Please post as many pics as you can, I'm a sucker for new pics  Young, you're dead on! That lil' guy made me grin from ear to ear!!
One day I'm hoping to be able to adopt a starling, unfortunately I can't now


----------



## sharon_46 (Feb 17, 2005)

I just had to share a little chuckle with you. I've been running like crazy, my best girlfriend has been very ill, and I'm trying to keep my house running and do all the nursing for her. It's 12:30 p.m. and I've just gotten my kitchen fairly cleaned up, and I've got to run to town to the pharmacy to pick up a medicine she needs. I discover that breakfast is long passed and I'm HUNGRY. Soooo, with TP's help, I slice a tomato, and make a sandwich. I got to eat part of it anyway :lol:

Picture this: Lil Ledgie,( the rescued pigeon), on one shoulder, TP, (the rescued starling), on the other....I try to get a bite and Ledgie leans over and takes a nibble.....then TP leans way over to get his share.....So eating a sandwich goes like this - hold it to the left, Ledgie nibbles - center and I get a bit - then right so TP can have his bite :wink: Ain't life grand? Makes the whole day a little better.

Soft Feathers, Sharon, TP and Lil Ledgie


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Hi Sharon,
I wish your girlfriend a speedy recovery. I can just see them waiting patiently for their turn at a bite  As I'm typing this I have a plateful of semi healthy nachos (salt free blue corn chips with veggie cheese, fat free sour cream and hot salsa) My Nanday Conure Guapo just flew over and snatched up a chip and flew back to his cage with his spoils. Yes, life is grand! My fids always know how to brighten my day


----------



## Yong (Oct 15, 2003)

How long do they typically live for? I "met" one yesterday that was 16 years old. He talks too. Yong


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

They can live upwars of 35 +/- years. My guy says I love you when I put him to bed at night. Here's a link with a small sample of him talking and me being mushy  http://www.nanday.com/galleries/a/4/?g=59


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Pete...

Those galleries are great! I especially got a kick out of "Peeping Tom" and "Punk Rocker" pictures. Guapo has a such a sweet voice...and yup, you sound mushy...LOL
I would be the same way, especially haven gotten such a lovely surprise.

Linda


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*Feeding the Starlings*

Many of the feathered ones that we feed are starlings as well.I have noticed that they are quite not trusting creatures, as they fly away quickly.Looking at those great pictures sure makes me wish I could grab one! Oh just a happy thought!


----------



## Yong (Oct 15, 2003)

Pete, that is very cute! I never knew Starlings could talk. They aren't well liked down here in Florida, there are TONS of them. I happen to think they are gorgeous! Yong


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Umm .. Sharon .. You Need A Squirrel (Or Maybe That's A Prairie Dog)*










Terry


----------



## rena paloma (Jan 30, 2005)

*wow!*

I HAD NO IDEA, THAT A STARLING COULD BE A PET!
they are not very tame in the streets...congrats! little cuties!the pidge especially!


----------

